# Snowbird approved to move into American fork canyon



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=39247554&ni...-approval-to-expand-into-american-fork-canyon


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

😧

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It has begun:










So much for "we are going to allow everyone to continue to enjoy this area." Just like Mineral Basin, now its GTFO.

-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> It has begun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Public lands.....there's just nothing like them.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Public lands.....there's just nothing like them.


Your right 1-I. It would look way better in public land language. "No Motorized Vehicles."-------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Your right 1-I. It would look way better in public land language. "No Motorized Vehicles."-------SS


You want "no motorized vehicles" signs on public roads that are over 100 years old?

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope, I want open access. I was making a point that just because land is 'public' doesn't guarantee that there will be access...... In contrast to 1-I's tunnel-visioned comment. 

Sorry if you were hoping for a heated argument.------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=39247554&ni...-approval-to-expand-into-american-fork-canyon


_
"....................It means new chairlifts, zip lines, even a gondola."

_Man, who doesn't love a nice gondola?

.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Nope, I want open access. I was making a point that just because land is 'public' doesn't guarantee that there will be access...... In contrast to 1-I's tunnel-visioned comment.
> 
> Sorry if you were hoping for a heated argument.------SS


Yep and private property definitely guarantees open access...this is where the rolling eyes emoticon goes


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What's a "zip line"?

I'm a dope from Wyoming, sorry.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> What's a "zip line"?
> 
> I'm a dope from Wyoming, sorry.
> 
> .


Belt Harness system with pulleys attached to an overhead wire stretched several hundred yards. You hook up and "ride" down the line to the bottom.

Think "Gondola" without the Gondola.

Its moderately amazing how many of these are going in now... there are I think 5 now within a 5 mile radius of deer creek.

EDIT: Here's an example, skip in to around the 1 minute mark.






-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm jealous. You fellas get zip lines, gondolas, and ski runs.

I Wyoming they turn our public land into strip mines, pipelines, power lines and gas wells.


Who makes these decisions? Are these people elected? appointed? 
Are they appointed by elected officials?
Do deer hunters in Utah County vote?


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't understand the argument here. It's always been private land. Just because it was never posted and you might have ridden there doesn't make it any less private.

Have all you guys turned commie pinko or what?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> ......................................
> 
> EDIT: Here's an example, skip in to around the 1 minute mark.
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks like fun. At 64, I'm thinking zip lining is way cooler than deer hunting.

.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

c3hammer said:


> I don't understand the argument here. It's always been private land. Just because it was never posted and you might have ridden there doesn't make it any less private.
> 
> Have all you guys turned commie pinko or what?


I'm not saying there's anything wrong with them posting private property, I'm just saying public land has a real value of its own.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Wow, that looks like fun. At 64, I'm thinking zip lining is way cooler than deer hunting.
> 
> .


Wyoming is almost too flat for a good zip line, the closest that a flat lander can come is the Geronimo Line off of a gas or oil well derrick.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

C3Hammer, the issue isn't so much with them closing their private land or putting lifts on their private land. The issue is the Gondola, atleast for most of us. Where they want to put the Gondola is on public land and will close access to several hundred acres of public land. In particular to horsemen and hunters. Not to mention the fact that it will triple to quadruple users of an already stressed resource.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

c3hammer said:


> I don't understand the argument here. It's always been private land. Just because it was never posted and you might have ridden there doesn't make it any less private.
> 
> Have all you guys turned commie pinko or what?


It doesnt matter if its private or not, there is a pre-existing road through it that has been established for +100 years. It is a public right of way. You cannot buy a big chunk of ground and close a 100 year old access road through it.

*Also, Snowbird doesn't own the entire thing, portions of it they only have mining leases but not ground ownership, that is why they went to the county to get those leases re-assigned to recreational use. *

THAT and the road closure is what people are PO'd over. Public LOST resources over this, it wasn't a case of public never having them in the first place.

-DallanC


----------

